
Charted - malditojavi
http://www.charted.co/
======
tylerneylon
This interface is solid. So many easy-to-use graphing tools have poor
defaults. This is perfect for the use case of a quick visualization for
queried data or (even better) live data you'd like to dashboard.

------
UnethicalHacks
an upload feature would be stellar.

